# CUPS won't run



## wmichaelb (Oct 16, 2010)

I've installed FreeBSD 7.3 on an older P4 machine, and so far, so good. I got Gnome to run, got Open Office installed from ports (8 hours of compile time!), got the sound working, and installed enough software to have a pretty useful desktop, with but one exception: printing.

I carefully read the FreeBSD manual on CUPS, and installed it, but I cannot get it to run. Clicking on Applications/System/CUPS gets an immediate dialog box that says: 


```
Could not launch manage printing - Failed to execute child process "htmlview" (No such file or directory).
```

I added this to /etc/devfs.rules:


```
[system=10]
add path 'unlpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'ulpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'lpt*' mode 0660 group cups
```
And then this to /etc/rc.conf:


```
cupsd_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="system"
```

I then restarted CUPS:


```
# /etc/rc.d/devfs restart
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/cupsd restart
```

The printer I'm trying to add is a Laserjet 2420DN LAN printer. I've successfully accessed it from multiple Linux, Mac, and Windows machines. Can someone help me with what I'm missing?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pjoter (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi

please use 8.1 and don't compile OpenOffice ftp://ooopackages.good-day.net/pub/OpenOffice.org/FreeBSD/3.2.1/i386/. 

I think your problem is related to that one:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1291

What does the error log show? 

P.


----------



## wmichaelb (Oct 29, 2010)

*CUPS Won't Run - but does now*

Thanks, pjoter! Your link worked to get htmlview operational and CUPS up and running, and I'm now good to go. Why I couldn't find that link in my own search I have no clue.


----------

